# parrot fish and african cichlids



## supaflyz

Well my brother girlfriend just gave me 2 red parrot since it got to big for her tank. I was wondering does they get along with the african cichlids im having right now. Right now I have 4 cichlids, 2 males and 2 females.


----------



## Lexus

what kind of cichlids?


----------



## supaflyz

I dont really know their name but the people at the fish store say they grow up to only 3 inches max. They are bright orange, blue, and yellow, the yellow has black tips on it fins.


----------



## fishfreaks

well the yellow one sounds like a yellow lab, the orange one may be a red zebra, can you be more specific in what they look like, maybe post a pic? what size tank do you have?


----------



## Lisachromis

There aren't too many African cichlids that stay only 3" max. Generally speaking, the ones most people have access to are 4-5". Just FYI.


----------



## supaflyz

well the orange one has like lil yellow dots in its fin. The blue one also has the same dots. The yellow ones just have the little black thing on their fins. Oh yeah i have a 55 gallon aquarium.


----------



## Lexus

Pictures would help, but I believe fishfirst got it.
and what Lisa said is true


----------



## Cichlid Man

Central American cichlids and African rift lake cichlids don't mix.(Let alone hybrid central Americans.)
The parrots will get terrorized by the Africans and even if like my parrots they were to join forces to combat the africans, the Africans will put up a good fight and rarely give up.
Even in a 8' aquarium my parrots got beaten up by a blue zebra and male and auratus.


----------



## fishfreaks

your blue one may be a socofoli (sp?)


----------



## HeatherH

sounds like 2 zebras and a yellow lab. the parrots will get killed!


----------

